# Car Show & Reptiles



## Brandonfb75 (Jun 9, 2012)

We had a booth at a local car show here. We had everyone wanting to see the animals. Here are a few photos.


----------



## Josh (Jun 9, 2012)

Awesome shots! Nicely done! What was the event for?


----------



## Brandonfb75 (Jun 9, 2012)

Josh said:


> Awesome shots! Nicely done! What was the event for?



They put on a local car show to raise money for a high school every year.


----------



## m3s4 (Jun 9, 2012)

Very dope!


----------



## poke (Jun 10, 2012)

Thats awesome my two favorite hobbies cars and reptiles. Cant get any better then that.


----------



## Orion (Jun 11, 2012)

Brandonfb75 said:


> Josh said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome shots! Nicely done! What was the event for?
> ...



Where do you do this event? I have a fully restored 1971 RS big block Camaro and Tegus......if you need support next year and are not far away let me know.


----------



## rioepdc (Jun 12, 2012)

Holy crap that frog or toad is freaking huge!


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 12, 2012)

Did I see a granite Burm? Nice clear photos! awesome event!


----------



## Brandonfb75 (Jun 12, 2012)

Orion said:


> Brandonfb75 said:
> 
> 
> > Josh said:
> ...



Thank you but we are in California.



laurarfl said:


> Did I see a granite Burm? Nice clear photos! awesome event!



Yes the large female (Sally) is a granite and the Male is an albino granite (Newman)


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 12, 2012)

Gorgeous! If I happen to get another Burm I would love to have either a granite or a normal.


----------



## MaryMayhem (Jul 11, 2012)

I saw the title and got so excited... lol... two of my favorite things!

I just mentally drooled while starring at the Shelby <3 oooone day....


----------

